# electric plant trimmer?



## jblasto (Jan 4, 2013)

Does anyone know if this is possible to create? In my mind I want to stick a beard trimmer on a pole and stick it down in my tank to trim hairgrass, etc. I know a lot of the trimmers available aren't able to be submersed without breaking sooooo I was just curious if anyone knows of a commercial tool like this or what I could use to rig one up myself. My tank is 36" deep and if I had a way to trim plants without having to use a scissor motion with my hands it would be AWESOME as it's really hard to move my hands flexibly in my conditions. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## jblasto (Jan 4, 2013)

I just ordered this Panasonic ER224S beard trimmer which advertises it can be used in the shower. I'll post the outcome of if that applies to underwater clipping hairgrass  Welcome to any other ideas too...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

lol. worth a try. I was thinking electric knife and black & decker power scissors.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

how about a chainsaw.....lol
not sure how a beard trimmer would work...consider how fine beard hairs are compared to even hair grass...the blades may not fit between the blades...but i imagine it's worth a try....


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

you could do something like a rotating stick like a drill's rod or end or whatever its called and attached on the bottom a fishing line so it would work like a lawnmower and then you could put a protective plastic thingy over it like a plastic cup's bottom...


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

yannis2307 said:


> you could do something like a rotating stick like a drill's rod or end or whatever its called and attached on the bottom a fishing line so it would work like a lawnmower and then you could put a protective plastic thingy over it like a plastic cup's bottom...


That one wouldn't work. The tension that water naturally possesses would never let you get a flat cut unless you make a whirl wind inside the cup moving water out of the top, and possibly uprooting plants and "lawnmowing" your entire plant.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

What an odd idea. I recently purchased some new scissor on amazon that have curved blades. This means when I go to trim my glosso carpet I don't have to twist my wrist. They make it soooooo much easier to trim all of my plants.


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

that's what most aquascapists use...


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

what about those horizontal garden shears that people use to trim small plants? they're bigger than scissors so they'll cover a larger area in a shorter period of time. they might rust unless you get one made out of rust-proof material(if they exist). it still has the scissor motion, but you won't have to squeeze as much.

another option would be to ask someone who lives with you to do it. show them at first, but have them do the rest. if you have a hand issue, i'm sure they will be understanding.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

yannis2307 said:


> that's what most aquascapists use...


 Do you have a problem with me or something?


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

?????? dude chill, i was just saying!?!?!?!?!


----------



## jblasto (Jan 4, 2013)

*It works*

Haha. I'm a little surprised to see this worked but it did. That trimmer kept trimming away fully submerged for the entire time I needed. I'll let it dry and do another charge next time I need to have a go at it  It also groomed the hairgrass exactly like I wanted.  haha.

Trimmer is Panasonic ER224S Cordless Hair and Beard and that sucker trims hairgrass like it's a beautiful beard completely submerged in a tank! Now I just need to find an easy way to gather clippings from the surface of the tank!

Amazon.com: Panasonic ER224S All-in-One Cordless Hair and Beard Trimmer (Silver): Health & Personal Care


----------

